# Thinking of moving...



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I am thinking about moving from my rented apartment in bulacan And was looking to find a place that has a yard area. Mabe a small house not in town. I want to grow a small garden. Anyone know of a house for rent,(under 10000php month) mabe in the northern Luzon area? Also what are thoughts on moving to province areas?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

10,000 peso's a month, you could probably buy your own home in a private community in provincial area's if rent runs you more than 3,000 peso's a month you're getting ripped, you could afford to buy a larger condo unit with a yard for sure the payments wouldn't be more than 10,000 peso's a month, down payment might be large but the place would be yours in 5-10 years.

I live south of Manila in and around Los Banos Laguna and if your wife has in-laws or family I'd go that route searching, I'd stay away from contracts and realtors at all costs and it'll cost you.

Think of your money going to pay for someone's new car or motorcycle and you'll begin to get just how badly they soak us for money, it doesn't need to happen, this is your hard-earned money. 

Does your wife have parents with property, build on that, little by little, leave out all the professionals and build it yourself, little by little as you can afford it doesn't cost that much, build it out of block.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yeah I only pay about 3000 pesos a month now where I am. I have been here 4 years. But I just need a change. We have considered buying now but haven't decided where. So for now I want to rent. I also feel 10,000 pesos would be a lot to pay for rent. Hopefully I will find a place cheaper. I wouldn't want to buy or build a place in an area my family and I wouldn't be happy.


----------

